# GEEKS-- Have No clue!!



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Here's my problem- my wife and I are expected to go to HER daughters house for Thanksgiving Dinner, Around 1:00 pm.

I will be going Deer hunting that morning along with the rest of the states deer Hunters, ( so far So good )

Now here's my GRIPE- ( call me selfish BUT)- When we go over to my wifes Daughters Home, Her Husband is not into anything but Computers,m - No Sports, Hunting, Fishing, any outside activity what so ever, If you can't play games or talk Computer language Forget it -

The guy is a Computer guy- , and if you don,t talk about computers,your below him and there is nothing much to say- Now I don,t have a problem with all the computer geeks out there, I could care less if they more than I do- But Do they realize just how ANAL they are about there work, interest-
why do they have this power thing going on about ,there knowledge about computers and there smug attitude about it-?? Far worse than Any Doctor or Lawyers that I have met-

Now after that little set up- here's my problem- They guy won,t let anyone watch Football that day because he doesn't like it, So no T.V.

Now isn't Thanksgiving Day Football a National Tradition, I believe it is-

Now my wife say's it's there party and I have to just deal with it but man- what kind of hell trip is this going to be.

What to Do- ?? If I stay out Hunting the wife will complain, So I need to Go! This sucks,

HELP___

:******: :******:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Normally, I might have agreed with this rant, understand the humor behind it. Do not think they were watching football in 1621.

Be glade you have your health!

Thanksgiving is a day to to thankful for everything thing we have.

"Our harvest being gotten in , our governor sent four men on fowling, that so we might after a special manner rejoice togehter." 
Edward Winslow

In early autumn of 1621, the 53 surviving Pilgrims celebrated their successful harvest, as was the English custom. During this time, "many of the Indians coming... amongst the rest their great king Massasoit, with some ninety men."

That 1621 celebration is remembered as the "First Thanksgiving in Plymouth."

My family is going to visit my wife's dad who is dying of cancer, so that puts things in perspective.

Happy Thanksgiving to All!


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, I would say that when you are out hunting to either:

A. break your leg. Therefore you couldn't make it back to your vehicle for at least a day, or

B. shoot yourself in the arm requiring same day surgery and at least one night in the hospital.

Either option will be a lot less painful than spending a day at your step-son-in-laws house from the way you describe it. Hope this helps.
:lol:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Wow....   :eyeroll:

No football is like having no Turkey! How else are you supposed to take a nap after gorging?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Computers are often a pain in the backside. However sometimes they are a necessary evil. A pain in the behind, but a path to friends. Get a laptop and when the kid starts yaking get on your laptop and take a path to a wonderful place (nodakoutdoors) where you can talk to friends who speak your language.   

Seriously, I played football in high school, but have never watched a game. NDSU here in North Dakota had a great team when I went to college. I had to buy the darn student activity ticket, but I never went to a game. I know absolutely nothing about football today, but being a good host when company comes and I know they like football guess what I turn on my television? At this time of year deer hunting is over so I just stare at the screen and space out about predator hunting. When they see a touchdown I see a pair of light colored, long guard hair, coyotes closing fast on my decoy.

Oh, oh, would you believe my autostart reaches my pickup from here. Sorry, got to pack four or five rifles and get out of here.

Later.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Man I feel for ya, now I know Thanksgiving Day is a special day for giving thanks for everything we have, but no football in the afernoon, come on, I thought everybody watched football on thanksgiving day, now watching the Lions might not be that much fun but it's still football, hope it turns out well for ya..


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well I get to spend Thanksgiving with the democratic side of my family and I will get to enjoy them listening talk about how great our life will be once Obama takes office uke:

I guess the only good thing tomorrow will be I get to milk cows again.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No football on Thanksgiving???

That just ain't right. :thumb:


----------



## omegax (Oct 25, 2006)

Pompous computer guy with a God-complex annoys other computer guys too... I'm a programmer. Trust me, "that guy" drives me nuts, especially when I've had to catch the crap that they cause when they're a dink to a client.

It's just simple insecurity, really. It's all about not being confident in their mastery of other subjects, so "that guy" tries to make people feel small when they stumble into his one area of expertise.

Being a fellow computer guy doesn't absolve me of dealing with "that guy" either... he'll just steer the conversation into some minutiae that he deals with and I don't.

I guess that's what makes the holidays so much fun :roll: sometimes. Everybody's got family members who drive 'em nuts.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Just because they're family doesn't mean you have to like them! :lol:

I would tell the guy your going to watch TV and he can join in or go play in the other room on his computer and shut the hell up.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Here here drjongy


----------



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

Lives in Wisconsin and doesn't like football????

How come your stepdaughter married a gay guy?


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Put the guy to work. He probably hates talking to you too.

You obviously have a computer - so buy some new software, preferably something that doesn't work. Maybe a few accessories. Some upgrades. Some antivirus crap. Take your box to this guy's house and ask him to help you get it running. Futz around like a fool for bit, he'll push you aside and work on it himself. He'll be busy and quiet while fixing your stuff and you'll get to watch football.

M.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I feel your pain! I swear my in-laws look in the program guide and schedule dinner at exactly kickoff. Every year the same thing. The only good thing is they let me leave the tv on. If I look through the picture of water on the table just right and catch the reflection from the hallway mirror it turns their 18'' tv into a big screen. Gotta love it. :beer:


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

This guy sounds like the Nick Burns (the computer guy) character from SNL.

I have no idea what the geeksugar website is about, but they host a classic Nick Burns skit

http://www.geeksugar.com/1573854

here is another episode:

http://geek.videosift.com/video/SNL-Nick-Burns-with-Calista-Flockhart


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I understand the problem. My in-laws are awesome people. However we just live in two different worlds. I'd bring your own little TV if need be.

I can understand it being about family and you should be paying attention to them. However you guys can't hold a conversation..................TV is all you got.

Unless you want to just stare at the wall all afternoon. Maybe be sure you are hunting all day and make it there just in time for diner.

My mom's CFO is like this as well. Twice a year we seem to connect for supper (mom's request). It's usually in the fall when I'm returning from some hunting trip. He can't even fathom the idea that I'd spend thousands of dollars and countless hours chasing some animal over a mountain.

He's been renting an apartment from her for 4 years. The windows and blinds have NEVER been opened in those 4 years. Some people are just strange.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

dude it's easy, just walk up to the tv and turn it on. not during the meal, but when things are slow. Any respecting son-in-law won't say anything, and if he does, tell him if he doesn't watch it the turkey won't be the only thing getting stuffed today  .

Or you could just act like an ogre, and after the meal, plop your butt on the couch, stick your hand down your pants, burp..then fart. Everyone's sure to leave you alone and you can do/watch whatever you want.


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Just be flat out blunt about it to your wife. Tell her you would love to go but you WILL be watching some football when the time is right. If she says no, tell her you don't want a fight but you are not going. She should respect your opinion more than her son-in-laws! Plain and simple!! Gotta stand up for yourself or you will fight the same fight over and over....keep reminding her that you love her more than anything in the world!! You'll be fine. :thumb:

If the women didn't have that one little thing..................GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

stickem14 said:


> Just be flat out blunt about it to your wife. Tell her you would love to go but you WILL be watching some football when the time is right. If she says no, tell her you don't want a fight but you are not going. She should respect your opinion more than her son-in-laws! Plain and simple!! Gotta stand up for yourself or you will fight the same fight over and over....keep reminding her that you love her more than anything in the world!! You'll be fine. :thumb:
> 
> If the women didn't have that one little thing..................GOOD LUCK!!


That would be the best solution.

I would probably go hunting, meet the wife over there and be late of course, but it's deer season for God's sake. Gobble till you wobble and then offer your son -in -law an arm wrestling match for the remote.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I agree with the get up and turn the tv on appraoch. When your son-in law walks over to turn it off, punch him square in the forehead. When the rest of the family runs over to break it up, close your eyes,start screaming and knock everyone out with wild haymakers. Then while they're all laying there napping watch the game. Hope this helps


----------



## wyominghuntfish (Mar 13, 2008)

so far, I think cut'em has the best plan by far :beer:


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I say just stay home, after doin some huntin of course. :beer:


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

cut'em said:


> ....close your eyes, start screaming and knock everyone out with wild haymakers.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I agree with Deacon. Be thankful for the things you have and just tough it out for one day. After all, you are getting a chance to go hunting in the morning.

I am spending Thanksgiving at my wife's sisters house. Her whole family will be there including about a half dozen kids under the age of six. It is going to be a zoo and I would much rather be home and out goose hunting or bowhunting. But it is important to my wife that we have Thanksgiving with her family so I am going to do my best to enjoy the day. She never complains about how much I hunt or how much I spend on hunting gear (I am about to buy two new hunting dogs) so I figure I owe her and one day with her family isn't going to kill me.

My 2 cents. Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

> he'll just steer the conversation into some minutiae that he deals with and I don't.


That's the guy- he only has 2 subjects, Computers and ( get this) Comic book characters. marvel comic guys and the fantastic 4- the guys almost 40 and that's his life-

It is really hard gang- but I'll suck it up and get thru it-

but I thank you all for your comments and we all should be thankful for what we have, when we really get down to it- there really isn't to much of anything to complain about - I'm sure we all are doing OK and things could ALWAYS Be worse-

Take care and Happy holidays- *Let the Games begin---*

:lol:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

all these comments just make me love the fact that out of seven kids my wife happens to be the best cook.... all her family shows up and out of all of them I have the smallest house so it gets pretty crowded which I love anyway.... I tend to try be the life and sonic if you can make it to ND after a day of hunting there will still be some turkey left over and I know absolutely nothing about computers except this site facebook and porn.... lol... and not necesarily in that order.... all joking aside I wish everyone a happy thanksgiving... and sonic.... maybe after the turkey if nothing else take a nap on the couch... your wife will get the hint... proly wanna get used to the couch though.... :lol:


----------

